# SS Rosetti (or Rossetti?)



## nf3996 (Aug 24, 2010)

This is my first post here and I must admit that I know very little about ships.

I'm doing some research into my great-great uncle's First World War experiences. I know that he was in the North Somerset Yeomanry and he sailed from Southampton to Le Havre on 2/3 November 1914 on the SS Rosetti (spelt with one 's' in the unit's war diary). I've Googled to see what I can find about the ship, but without success. However, SS Rossetti (with two 's') produces several hits. Can anyone tell me if these are the same ships, or where I can find out more about the SS Ros(s)etti that he sailed on?

Many thanks,

Alan


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

nf3996 said:


> This is my first post here and I must admit that I know very little about ships.
> 
> I'm doing some research into my great-great uncle's First World War experiences. I know that he was in the North Somerset Yeomanry and he sailed from Southampton to Le Havre on 2/3 November 1914 on the SS Rosetti (spelt with one 's' in the unit's war diary). I've Googled to see what I can find about the ship, but without success. However, SS Rossetti (with two 's') produces several hits. Can anyone tell me if these are the same ships, or where I can find out more about the SS Ros(s)etti that he sailed on?
> 
> ...


Bolton Steam Shipping Co. London had a ROSSETTI. It was delivered from J.L. Thompson & Sons of Sunderland in 1894.

That's the best I can do but there are some regular Sherlock Holmeseseses out there who will help more. Good luck.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Alan* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Richard Maskiell (Apr 4, 2007)

R58484956 said:


> Greetings *Alan* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


Lamport & Holt also had a Rossetti from 1900 to 1929. This would more likely be carrying troops than the Bolton vessel which was a tramp cargo steamer.


----------



## nf3996 (Aug 24, 2010)

Richard Maskiell said:


> Lamport & Holt also had a Rossetti from 1900 to 1929. This would more likely be carrying troops than the Bolton vessel which was a tramp cargo steamer.



Many thanks for the Lamport & Holt lead. That does sound a distinct possibility, backed up by some of the information here - http://www.bluestarline.org/lamports/lamport_history.html.

Regards,

Alan


----------



## 14Glenkinchie# (Nov 11, 2018)

was only in MN for 8 years and only served 1 voyage on the Rossetti 1975 and son wants me to log ships I was on and experiences and I want to get a photo of all the ships I served on and the Rossetti is only one I can't find on the net. can anyone help with some tips Thank you


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 27, 2010)

There is a photo of ROSSETTI on the Shipspotting photo site just use the search engine with the name Rossetti. There is also information (Not a lot) on The Ship List site just google Ship list and add Bolton Steam Shipping Co.Ltd. to the search engine.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Cargo Ship ROSSETTI >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Some info about the ship above ROSSETTI.


----------

